

CyanogenMod developers passing on Samsung Galaxy S4 - fpgeek
http://www.androidcentral.com/cm-developers-passing-samsung-galaxy-s4-should-you

======
NicoJuicy
That was foreseen.

For me a reason not to upgrade from S2 to an S4, HTC One probably... Hail
Cyanogenmod!

